# Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (“I Quit” Match) (SmackDown Women’s Championship) - WrestleMania Backlash



## Clique

_At WrestleMania Backlash, Ronda Rousey will look to make Charlotte Flair scream “I Quit” when she challenges her for the SmackDown Women’s Title in a highly-anticipated rematch.

Despite the fact that Rousey made Flair tap out at WrestleMania, she did not win the title due to the referee being knocked out when it happened. Although Flair was able to squeak out a victory, Rousey returned to SmackDown the following Friday and wasted little time challenging The Opportunity to an “I Quit” Match.

In response to the bold challenge, Flair refused and told The Rowdy One to get to the back of the line. Not to be outdone, though, The Baddest Woman on the Planet insisted the rematch will happen and that Charlotte will scream "no" when she turns the titleholder's arm backward. She later petitioned to have the rematch, and WWE Management made it official on WWE Talking Smack.

Don’t miss all the action of WrestleMania Backlash, streaming live on Sunday, May 8, at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else. _


----------



## Victor Chaos

Any result that doesn't involve Ronda quitting and Queen Charlotte retaining will be a disappointment.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Charlotte and Andrade's wedding is happening soon so I'm for sure expecting that Rousey goes over here.


----------



## sara sad

Victor Chaos said:


> Any result that doesn't involve Ronda quitting and Queen Charlotte retaining will be a disappointment.


Yeah i'm hoping Charlotte retains as well.

Ronda leaving would be a welcomed surprise, what a disappointment she has been since returning...


----------



## thorn123

I know it’s wrestling and you are supposed to suspend your belief, but there is no way I can realistically believe Charlotte can beat Ronda.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Convenient way to write Charlotte off the show just like they did with Bliss when she got married


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Either one of these women holding the title in 2022 is not good for the product, but Ronda is the lesser of two evils. Hoping they have Ronda beat Charlotte and Flair takes a long extended time off tv for her newly wed life. Have Becky return at MITB and win the briefcase. Cash in on BelFlair ending her super cena push and then unify the womens titles at SummerSlam with Ronda vs Becky. If Ronda's lack of enthusiasm improves to her 2018/2019 level of excitement let her beat Lynch at SS and then Becky gets the belts back in the 3rd chapter, or if Rondas attitude is still bad have Becky win at SS and put someone else over later in the year....like Rhea, Alexa, Io, etc.


----------



## Prescott1189

This is going all the way to Hell in a Cell where the feud ends no matter who wins


----------



## RWPunk

A type of match I don't want to see from either of them. I would rather it be another match where Charlotte goes psycho again and gets herself disqualified.


----------



## DanielBryanfan96

I could see a Mankind/Rock 99 finish here with Charlotte retaining.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Randy Lahey said:


> Convenient way to write Charlotte off the show just like they did with Bliss when she got married


Yeah that's why I think this match has the I Quit


----------



## THE_OD

I... uhm... i... what is this?


----------



## PeepNation08

One of the rare times where I’ll actually root for Charlotte. Ronda Rousey has been the shits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VodooPimpin

otbr87 said:


> Either one of these women holding the title in 2022 is iFlair ending her super cena push and then unify the womens titles at SummerSlam with Ronda vs Becky. If Ronda's lack of enthusiasm improves to her 2018/2019 level of excitement let her beat Lynch at SS and then Becky gets the belts back in the 3rd chapter, or if Rondas attitude is still bad have Becky win at SS and put someone else over later in the year....like Rhea, Alexa, Io, etc.


ha i agree with ronda being the lesser of two evils at this point. charlotte is just boring in every way possible. at least ronda is a legit threat in a reality perspective. ronda has a lot of matches she hasnt had so id go with her for champ. i actually like the idea of becky winning one belt and ronda winning another and having them clash.then having becky be becky two belts again just to progress her charcter again having two belts


----------



## Dr. Middy

How do we get both of them to quit the company together?


----------



## Sincere

Doesn't really matter who wins this, tbh. SD women's division will be a corpse either way unless they bring someone back who can actually breathe some life into it.


----------



## Smark1995

Sincere said:


> Doesn't really matter who wins this, tbh. SD women's division will be a corpse either way unless they bring someone back who can actually breathe some life into it.


Do you mean Bayley? Or Io Shirai?


----------



## Rockymin

Definitely prefer Charlotte over Rousey. I can't stand Ronda.


----------



## American_Nightmare

This should have main evented.

And if there was going to be an injury angle, should have had medical personnel come out and all and Charlotte should have sold everything better.


----------



## Asuka842

It was a really fun match, what they should have been doing all along.

Cannot say I’m excited for Ronda probably dominating the division for ages just like Charlotte did.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Charlotte Flair deserves props (for not only delivering another great match with Ronda Rousey here, but also) for being willing to say "I quit" in order to put over her opponent even if it's generally considered to be a humiliating loss.

I'd say this loss overrules any of the controversial submission losses/tap-outs that Asuka and Rhea Ripley took against her since Charlotte Flair actually had to *verbally* quit the match here.



American_Nightmare said:


> This should have main evented.
> 
> And if there was going to be an injury angle, should have had medical personnel come out and all and Charlotte should have sold everything better.


To be fair, I think Charlotte crying her heart out at the end was good enough.


----------



## RainmakerV2

As I figured, this match ruled. And Ronda's fat flabby butt was nice to look at.


----------



## Blade Runner

Great match. 

Too bad that this didn't main event.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Still below their SS match from 4 years ago but much better effort than WM38 at least.


----------



## Asuka842

*a was*


DammitChrist said:


> I think Charlotte Flair deserves props (for not only delivering another great match with Ronda Rousey here, but also) for being willing to say "I quit" in order to put over her opponent even if it's generally considered to be a humiliating loss.
> 
> *I'd say this loss overrules any of the controversial submission losses/tap-outs that Asuka and Rhea Ripley took against her* since Charlotte Flair actually had to *verbally* quit the match here.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I think Charlotte crying her heart out at the end was good enough.


No it does not. Not even close. Those were still shit.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, that totally convinced me.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

They handed Charlotte her WrestleMania just to hand Ronda the title and the WrestleMania moment next year 🙄

There is absolutely zero interest! Ronda Rousey is nothing but a boring piss break!


----------



## Rankles75

Now that’s how you do women’s wrestling! Shame they didn’t have that match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Blonde

DammitChrist said:


> I think Charlotte Flair deserves props (for not only delivering another great match with Ronda Rousey here, but also) for being willing to say "I quit" in order to put over her opponent even if it's generally considered to be a humiliating loss.
> 
> *I'd say this loss overrules any of the controversial submission losses/tap-outs that Asuka and Rhea Ripley took against her* since Charlotte Flair actually had to *verbally* quit the match here.


Lol, it doesn't. She took her first clean PPV loss in 4 years, big whoop. 

The crowd popping when they found out about her [kayfabe] injury, while maybe in poor taste, did prove that she has tons of go away heat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523488192137150465


----------

